# NEW PICS OF SIR NIGEL PRICKLESWORTH



## kimmie117 (Nov 24, 2009)

Can't believe its been 3 weeks he has been such a good boy









T.T.T (typical tube time)








sleepy baby









now he is awake









a girl and her hedgehog 









i sees you


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Handsome little fellow you have there


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Sir Nigel is just adorable. I love those sleepy pictures. Sir Nigel and Mommy is so sweet!


----------



## kimmie117 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks you guys! Nigel says hello


----------

